# New Years weekend Storm looming



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks like mother nature is gonna have it again for us here in CT and NE. Hope everyone had a great xmas


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just hope a little of it make it up here to the Maine. Not a lot, just enough......


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't count on it ...Pretty far out to know for sure ,a lot can change


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah, they were saying snow here in albany but now they say its too far off the coast.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

2COR517;928755 said:


> I just hope a little of it make it up here to the Maine. Not a lot, just enough......


I think Maine is going to do very well out of this storm 
Reading different reports say it's going to be a multi-day eventwesport


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Right now they are saying 5-8 Friday. More Saturday. More Sunday. It would be sweet to get three charges out of it, but I doubt it. Unless we get 18" or more....


----------

